# Destin Last Week



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

New member, thought I owed some payback for all the great info you guys post

*4/23/2013 West end Henderson Beach*

2pm/5pm waist high waves outgoing tide 71 degree water mostly sunny

dead shrimp on double Mustad snaper/croaker rig no luck

1st caught sandflea of the year worked

Caught 1 14 in' Pompano

*4/24/2013 East end James Lee Park*

7am/1pm waist high waves incoming tide 70 degree water mostly cloudy

Live Sandfleas 1/4 to 3/4 inch on double Mustad snaper/croaker rig

Caught three 12-14'' and one almost 20''

Several fishing to the east and west catching about the same

One guy caught a 35 lb Jack and had 2 more on at the same time on other lines that broke line and straighten hook 

Could have walked out 10 feet a lassoed a 9 foot shark that swam by to the west

*4/25/2013 East end James Lee Park*

630am/12pm waist high waves incoming tide 71 degree water partly cloudy

Live Sandfleas 1/4 to 3/4 inch on double Mustad snaper/croaker rig

Caught 1 27'' Redfish on sandflea and one medium Stingray on dead shrimp no Poms

Others to the west catching small poms late

30 yards out, cast into flock of Pelicans, caught one on the wing
had to reel him in and unwrap line from wing tip unharmed

*4/26/2013 East end James Lee Park*

7am/1pm waist high waves 70 degree water mostly cloudy

Live Sandfleas 1/4 to 3/4 inch on double Mustad snaper/croaker rig

*''Nothing'' Full Moon all night before*

4/27/2013 1/2 mile east of Destin West Jetty

630am/8am waist high waves incoming tide 71 degree water partly cloudy

Live Sandfleas 1/4 to 3/4 inch on double Mustad snaper/croaker rig
*
''Nothing'' Full Moon all night before*

11am/3pm West end Henderson Beach

one 12'' pom

one other guy with one since 6am

*4/28/2013 East end James Lee Park*

7am/1pm waist high waves incoming tide 71 degree water mostly cloudy

Live Sandfleas 1/4 to 3/4 inch on double Mustad snaper/croaker rig

730am caught a pair of twins, very fun

good all day most right at 11''

Caught 7 keep 5, one catfish and one baby stingray


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Good report and awesome picture of the shark


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Great report, and good work!!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

awesome report. that's a bull shark for sure. 9ft? thats a tournament winner.


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

Got a short video of him here http://youtu.be/VvgjNXdiw58


----------



## redfishing (Mar 31, 2012)

thats a big shark right up on the beach for sure.

the other day i was out about the same area and talking to a tourist and he asked if i had caught anything and said no but the day before saw 2 sharks swim through were you and your family were swimming though. he wasnt exactly excited.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

yep, big bull for sure. cant tell size based on video but dang, i dont know why i stopped fishing destin.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Looks like you had a wonderful week fishing. Great report and video.


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Great report! Love the pic of the shark in the surf.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Good stuff man. You catching your own fleas? I was wondering if they're out and about yet.


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes, with a rake


----------



## devinsroller (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice report. Very detailed. I have been trying to learn as much as I can from others on the forum and this report really helps.


----------

